# Changed the handles and started a new one



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 7, 2017)

You most likely saw this one when I had the ironwood handles on it, changed to mule deer antler I like the looks better and started on a new one. I got this damascus from a fellow in Pigeon MI., it has 45 layers. It is made by a couple of Veterans at Wart Hog Forge. Going to get some more this week. OAL is 10" with 5" of cutting edge.....damascus guard from same billet. I just can't wrap my mind around what to use for the handles?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 7, 2017)

Pappy, how do you have the handle material secured to the tang of the file knife, I don't see any pins?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 7, 2017)

JB Weld


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 7, 2017)

I am going to drill the antler for pins I have marked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 8, 2017)

For such a dark damascus blade I would choose a light colored wood- holly or perhaps FBE! Nice work!


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> JB Weld


Never used JB on handle material, wonder how it will hold up?


----------



## Strider (Mar 9, 2017)

What is JB? Pardon my ignorence...


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 9, 2017)

Strider said:


> What is JB? Pardon my ignorence...


JB weld


----------



## Strider (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks! I thought it was jarra burl (?) :D


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 9, 2017)

I really do not know how it will hold up but............I fixed a hole in one of my running board two years ago and stepped on it a ga-zillion times and it is still holding LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

